# Black Powder rifle



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking to buy one and need advice on them.

Should I buy new or used and what is the best brand caliber to buy!!

Any info would be great never owned or shot one!!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I would say definitely new, unless you know the person that has it and know that he cleans it good, or a used with a stainless steel barrel may be OK.

I have a TC Omega 50 cal stainless, with a scope and it will shoot quarter size groups at 200 yards. you can't go wrong with a TC. IMHO

Kevin


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Kevin,

Thank you...I was thinking about going with a new one!


E


----------

